# Gamepad - Which one to choose??



## Alien (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to buy a new gamepad and have decided on the xbox 360 wired controller. I found two wired controllers in homeshop18.
1.Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller - Rs. 1278/-
2.Microsoft XBOX 360 Wired Controller - Rs. 1699/-

What are the differences between these two, if any and which one should i go for?
I'm going to buy this using discount coupon of Rs. 250/-


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2012)

The only difference I can find is xbox and XBOX. (capitals)
Get the cheaper one, they are the same controllers which are listed twice.

PS: Better go for FlipKart/Letsbuy. Refer to Online shopping guide in internet section for more info.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jan 1, 2012)

the higher priced one is white model and lower price one is the black model(Not surebut letsbuy also lists the white one at a higher price)


----------



## cgi86 (Jan 1, 2012)

xbox controller 360 for windows - black  costs 1279 only 

Buy Microsoft XBox 360 Wired Controller for Windows - Black at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

you can get coupons on letsbuy too . try it .  anyway ur choice is good . its totally vfm.


----------



## Alien (Jan 2, 2012)

Letsbuy does not have delivery in my area. Does homeshop deliver anywhere in India, including rural areas?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2012)

Try FlipKart, avoid Homeshop at all costs!


----------



## Alien (Jan 2, 2012)

Flipkart delivers only books and CD/Games to my place. Electronic items are not shipped.


----------



## darklordankit (Jan 2, 2012)

flipkart service is good get it from them


----------



## sukant (Jan 3, 2012)

Flipkart does not deliver electronic items to mangalore 0_O


----------



## Gollum (Jan 3, 2012)

sukant said:


> Flipkart does not deliver electronic items to mangalore 0_O



really? but they should, I mean, this is insane. well thankfully they deliver in Bangalore.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2012)

Gollum said:


> really? but they should, I mean, this is insane. well thankfully they deliver in Bangalore.


Their main office is in bangalore...


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, Mangalore is 70kms away from my home..


----------



## cgi86 (Jan 3, 2012)

tried ebay ??


----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2012)

Ebay is an option and they do deliver, but it is priced around 100 more. Moreover i've got a coupon for 250 off from homeshop18.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 4, 2012)

Homeshop18 should deliver it to your address coz this's the only review on HS18 and it's posted by someone in Mangalore, Karnataka .

PS: I've just bought 01 pc for myself @ 1078.00 [shipped] using a coupon code


----------



## cgi86 (Jan 4, 2012)

eBay also gives discounts time to time. it's more trustworthy.


----------



## Alien (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks all for your help. Will buy this from ebay...


----------



## devx (Jan 4, 2012)

@Alien >> Xbox 360 controller is good., but also check out Razer onza Xbox 360., they got little more sensitive buttons and 2 extra buttons.,

primeabgb.com - 2,150 for Razer (i guess it's with Free shipping)

*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=3411&category_id=275&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9999


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 4, 2012)

Alien said:


> Thanks all for your help. Will buy this from ebay...



eBay is good...do remember to check sellers rating & buy from power user


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ebay is tried and tested just ensure you buy with 1 yr manufacturer warranty as there are many with 3 month express warranty at same price


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Jan 9, 2012)

on wireless controller,you have to charge to play
but on wired controller,it takes the power from computer
if both controllers are falled from the comp.table,wired will work,
wireless won"t work
my recommendations is xbox 360 wired controller


----------

